# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون حق المؤلف (om)

## هيثم الفقى

قانون حق المؤلف العماني 
مرسوم سلطاني 
رقم 37/2000 بإصدار قانون حماية حقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة 
نحن قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عُمان 
بعد الاطلاع على النظام الأساسي للدولة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 101/96، وعلى قانون حماية حقوق المؤلف الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 47/96، وبناءً على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة. 
رسمنا بما هو آت 
مادة (1) : يعمل بأحكام قانون حماية حق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة المرافق. 
مادة (2) : يصدر وزير التجارة والصناعة اللوائح والقرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة (3) : يلغى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 47/96 المشار إليه. 
مادة (4) : ينشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتباراً من تاريخ نشره. 
قابوس بن سعيد 
سلطان عُمان 
صدر في : 17 من صفر سنة 1421 هـ 
الموافق : 21 من مايو سنة 2000م 

قانون حماية حقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الأول : تعاريف* 

*مادة (1)*

يقصد في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون بالكلمات والعبارات التالية المعنى المبين قرين كل منها ما لم يقتض سياق النص معنى آخر: المؤلف : هو الشخص الطبيعي الذي أبدع المصنف. 
المصنف : أي عمل أدبي أو علمي أو فني مبتكر. 
المصنف السمعي البصري : أي مصنف معد للسمع والنظر في آن واحد يتكون من مجموعة من الصور المترابطة والمصحوبة بأصوات والمسجلة على دعامة ملائمة ويعرض بواسطة أجهزة مناسبة. 
المصنف الجماعي : هو المصنف الذي تشترك في وضعه جماعة بتوجيه من شخص طبيعي أو معنوي بحيث يكون من غير الممكن فصل عمل كل من المشتركين وتمييزه على حده، ويباشر الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الذي وجه ابتكار هذا المصنف ونظمه وحده حقوق المؤلف على هذا المصنف. 
المصنف المشترك : هو المصنف الذي يشترك في تأليفه أكثر من شخص فإذا لم تكن هناك إمكانية لفصل نصيب أي منهم في العمل المشترك عن نصيب الآخرين اعتبر الجميع أصحاب المصنف بالتساوي فيما بينهم إلا إذا اتفق على غير ذلك. أما إذا أمكن فصل نصيب كل منهم كان لكل من المشتركين الحق في استغلال الجزء الذي ساهم به على حدة بشرط ألا يضر ذلك باستغلال المصنف المشترك ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك. 
الترجمة : التعبير عن مصنف ما بلغة غير لغة النص الأصلي. 
النشر : وضع نسخ من العمل أو عن التسجيل السمعي في متناول الجمهور بموافقة المؤلف أو منتج التسجيل السمعي وبكمية تفي بحاجة الجمهور المعقولة عن طريق البيع أو الإيجار أو أية طريقة أخرى تنقل ملكية أو حيازة نسخة العمل أو التسجيل السمعي أو حق استعمالها، وتعنى كلمة نشر أيضاً وضع نسخ من العمل أو التسجيل السمعي في متناول الجمهور عن طريق أي وسيلة إلكترونية. 
برامج الحاسب الآلي : ويقصد بها مجموع العبارات والتعليمات المعبر عنها بأية لغة أو رمز أو إشارة والمعدة للاستعمال في الحاسب الآلي بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر بهدف التوصل إلى نتائج محددة. 
الفولكلور : المصنفات الأدبية أو الفنية أو العلمية التي تبتكرها الفئات الشعبية في السلطنة تعبيراً عن هويتها الثقافية والتي تنتقل من جيل إلى جيل وتشكل أحد العناصر الأساسية في التراث الشعبي الوطني التقليدي، حيث تمارس السلطة المختصة صلاحيات المؤلف بالنسبة للمصنفات الفولكلورية في مواجهة التشويه أو التحوير أو الاستغلال التجاري غير المشروع. 
*الفصل الثاني نطاق الحماية* 

*مادة (2)*

يتمتع بحماية هذا القانون مؤلفو المصنفات المبتكرة الأدبية والعلمية والفنية والثقافية بصفة عامة مهما كانت قيمة تلك المصنفات أو نوعها أو طريقة التعبير المستعملة فيها أو الغرض من تأليفها وتشمل الحماية على الأخص مؤلفي المصنفات الآتية: أ - الكتب وبرامج الحاسب الآلي وغيرها من المواد المكتوبة. 
ب - المصنفات التي تلقى شفاهة كالمحاضرات والخطب والمواعظ الدينية. 
ج - المؤلفات المسرحية والمسرحيات الموسيقية. 
د - المصنفات الموسيقية سواء أكانت مصحوبة بكلمات أو لم تكن. 
هـ - مصنفات تصميم الرقصات والتمثيل الإيمائي. 
و - المصنفات السمعية والسمعية البصرية. 
ز - أعمال الرسم والتصوير بالخطوط والألوان والعمارة والنحت والفنون الزخرفية والحفر. 
ح - أعمال الفنون التطبيقية سواء أكانت حرفية أم صناعية. 
ط - الصور التوضيحية والخرائط الجغرافية والتصميمات والمخططات والأعمال المجسمة المتعلقة بالجغرافيا أو الطوبوغرافيا وفن العمارة والعلوم. 
ي - الفولكلور. 
ك - عنوان المصنف إذا كان متميزاً بطابع ابتكاري ولم يكن لفظاً جارياً للدلالة على موضوع الصنف. 
*مادة (3)*

يتمتع بحماية هذا القانون: أ - من يقوم بترجمة مصنف إلى لغة أخرى وكذلك من يقوم بتلخيصه أو تحويره أو تعديله أو غير ذلك من الأوجه التي تظهر المصنف بشكل جديد. 
ب - مجموعات المصنفات والتعبيرات الفولكلورية للتراث الشعبي التقليدي والمختارات وقواعد البيانات إذا ما كانت هذه المجموعات مبتكرة بسبب ترتيبها أو اختيار محتوياتها. 
ولا تخل الحماية المقررة في الفقرتين السابقتين بالحماية التي يتمتع بها مؤلفو المصنفات الأصلية وخلفاؤهم. *مادة (4)*

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادتين (2) و (3) لا تشمل الحماية المصنفات الآتية: أ - المعاهدات الدولية والأحكام القضائية ومجموعة الوثائق الرسمية وكذلك الترجمات الرسمية لهذه المصنفات. 
ب - الأنباء المنشورة أو المذاعة أو المبلغة علناً. 
ج - المصنفات التي آلت إلى الملك العام. 


*الفصل الثالث حقوق المؤلف* 

*مادة (5)* 

تتضمن حقوق المؤلف: أ - الحقوق الأدبية أو المعنوية: 
1. أن ينسب اليه مصنفه أو أن ينشره باسم مستعار أو بدون اسم المؤلف. 2. أن يمنع أي حذف أو تغيير أو إضافة أو إجراء أي تعديل آخر على مصنفه بدون موافقته. ولا تقبل الحقوق الواردة في البندين السابقين التنازل أو التصرف أو التقادم. 
ب - الحقوق المالية: 
1. استنساخ المصنف بأي وسيلة كانت. 2. ترجمة المصنف إلى لغة أخرى أو تلخيصه أو اقتباسه أو إجراء أي تحوير آخر عليه. 3. الأداء العلني أو نقل المصنف إلى الجمهور بأي وسيلة كانت. 4. جميع صور الاستغلال المادي للمصنف بما فيه التأجير التجاري له أو لنسخه. *الفصل الرابع حرية استعمال المصنفات المحمية* 

*مادة (6)*

تعتبر الاستعمالات التالية للمصنفات مشروعة ولو لم تقترن بموافقة المؤلف بشرط أن يذكر المصدر واسم المؤلف بوضوح: أ - الاستشهاد بفقرات من المصنف في مصنف آخر في مقام الإيضاح أو الشرح أو النقد وفي حدود العرف المتبع وبالقدر الذي يبرره هذا الهدف. 
ب - استغلال المصنف للإيضاح في التعليم بواسطة المطبوعات أو البرامج والتسجيلات الإذاعية أو التلفزيونية أو الأفلام السينمائية لأهداف تربوية أو للتدريس وفي الحدود التي يقتضيها تحقيق هذا الهدف. 
ج - استنساخ المصنفات المحمية من قبل المكتبات العامة ومراكز التوثيق غير التجارية والمعاهد التعليمية والمؤسسات العلمية والثقافية بشرط أن يكون ذلك الاستنساخ وعدد النسخ مقصوراً على احتياجات أنشطتها وخدمة أغراضها وألا يضر ذلك بالمصالح المشروعة للمؤلف. 
د - استنساخ المقالات الإخبارية السياسية أو الاقتصادية أو الدينية التي تعالج موضوعات الساعة أو نشرها من قبل الصحف أو الدوريات وكذلك المصنفات الإذاعية ذات الطابع المماثل. 
هـ - نشر الصحافة وغيرها من وسائل الإعلام الخطب والمحاضرات وكذلك المرافعات التي تلقى نظر المنازعات القضائية وغير ذلك من المصنفات المشابهة المعروضة علناً على الجمهور. وللمؤلف وحده حق نشر هذه المصنفات في مطبوع واحد أو أية طريقة يراها. 
و - الاستعانة بالمصنف للاستعمال الشخصي الخاص دون سواء بواسطة الاستنساخ أو الترجمة أو الاقتباس أو التوزيع الموسيقي او التمثيل أو الاستماع الإذاعي أو المشاهدة التلفزيونية أو التحوير بأي شكل آخر. 
ز - ذكر المصنف عرضاً خلال تقديم إذاعي أو تلفزيوني للأحداث الجارية. 
*الفصل الخامس مدة حماية حق المؤلف* 

*مادة (7)*

تستمر الحقوق المالية للمؤلف مدة حياته ولخمسين سنة ميلادية اعتباراً من أول السنة الميلادية التالية لوفاته. وتحسب المدة في المصنفات المشتركة لمدة خمسين سنة ميلادية اعتباراً من أول السنة الميلادية التالية لوفاة آخر المؤلفين. 
*مادة (8)*

تستمر مدة حماية الحقوق المالية للمؤلف لفترة خمسين سنة ميلادية من تاريخ أول نشر بالنسبة للمصنفات الآتية: أ - أفلام السينما وأعمال الفنون التطبيقية والصور الفوتوغرافية. 
ب - المصنفات التي تنشر باسم مستعار أو بدون ذكر اسم مؤلفها ما لم يتم الكشف عن شخصية صاحبها خلال تلك المدة. 
ج - المصنفات التي تنشر لأول مرة بعد وفاة صاحبها. 
*مادة (9)*

إذا كان المصنف مكوناً من عدة أجزاء نشرت منفصلة وعلى فترات فيعتبر كل جزء مصنفاً مستقلاً بالنسبة لحساب مدة الحماية. 

*الفصل السادس نقل حقوق المؤلفين* 

*مادة (10)*

للمؤلف أو لمن له حقوق المؤلف أن ينقل حقوقه المالية على المصنف للغير كلياً أو جزئياً سواء بصفة مجانية أو بمقابل ويجب أن يكون التصرف بعقد مكتوب يحدد فيه صراحة وبالتفصيل كل حق على حدة يكون محل التصرف مع بيان مداه والغرض منه ومدة الاستغلال ومكانه والمقابل إن وجد. *مادة (11)*

تؤول حقوق المؤلفين الفردية أو المشتركة إلى ورثتهم الشرعيين بعد وفاتهم ما لم يوصوا بغير ذلك. *الفصل السابع إيداع المصنفات* 

*مادة (12)*

يجوز لصاحب الحق في المصنف الأدبي أو الفني أو العلمي أن يودع على نفقته نسخة واحدة من المصنف لدى وزارة التجارة والصناعة ويعد الإيداع قرينة على الملكية، وينشر عن المصنف بالطريقة التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية. ويصدر بنظام الإيداع وبالرسوم التي تستحق عن هذا الإيداع قرار من وزير التجارة والصناعة. ولا تسري هذه الأحكام على المصنفات المنشورة في الصحف والمجلات الدورية إلا إذا نشرت هذه المصنفات على انفراد. 
*الفصل الثامن وسائل حماية حقوق المؤلف* 

*مادة (13)*

لا يجوز الحجز على حقوق المؤلف استيفاء لحكم قضائي وإنما يجوز الحجز على نسخ المصنف الذي تم نشره، كما لا يجوز الحجز على المصنفات التي يتوفى أصحابها قبل نشرها ما لم يثبت بصفة قاطعة أنهم استهدفوا نشرها قبل وفاتهم. *مادة (14)*

للمحكمة المختصة بناء على طلب المؤلف أو من له حقوق المؤلف أو من يخلفهما أن تأمر باتخاذ الإجراءات التحفظية الآتية: أ - وقف التعدي على أي حق محمي بمقتضى هذا القانون. 
ب - توقيع الحجز على نسخ المصنف محل الاعتداء وكذلك على المواد التي استخدمت في عمل تلك النسخ. 
ج - إثبات الأداء العلني بالنسبة لإيقاع أو تمثيل أو إلقاء مصنف بين الجمهور ومنع استمرار العرض القائم أو حظره مستقبلاً. 
د - تعيين حارس قضائي على المصنف محل النزاع تكون مهمته إعادة نشر أو عرض أو صناعة أو استخراج نسخ المصنف على أن يودع الإيراد الناتج خزينة المحكمة، وتنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوي الشأن أو بحكم من المحكمة. 
هـ - حصر الإيراد الناتج من النشر أو العرض بمعرفة خبير يندب لذلك إذا اقتضى الحال وتوقيع حجز على الإيراد في جميع الأحوال. 
ويجب أن يرفع المدعى أصل النزاع إلى المحكمة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية للحكم في موضوعها والتعويضات المناسبة، وإلا زال كل أثر للإجراء الذي تم اتخاذه. 
*الفصل التاسع حماية فناني الأداء ومنتجي التسجيلات السمعية وهيئات الإذاعة* 

*مادة (15)*

يقصد بفناني الأداء الممثلون والمغنون والموسيقيون والراقصون وغيرهم من الأشخاص الذين يقومون بالإلقاء أو الإنشاد أو العزف في مصنفات أدبية أو فنية سواء أكانت محمية أم سقطت في الملك العام. *مادة (16)*

يتمتع فنانو الأداء بالحقوق الآتية: أ - الحقوق الأدبية: 
1. الحق في نسبة أداءاتهم إليهم. 2. الحق في منع أي تحريف أو تشويه أو تغيير في أداءاتهم. ب - الحقوق المالية: 
1. بث أدائهم غير المثبت أو نقله إلى الجمهور. 2. تثبيت أو تسجيل أدائهم الذي لم يثبت بعد. 3. نسخ التسجيلات السمعية التي تتضمن تثبيتاً غير مجاز لأدائهم. 4. التأجير التجاري للتسجيلات السمعية المتضمنة أداءهم. *مادة (17)*

أ - يعد منتجاً لتسجيل سمعي الشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذي يتكفل بالتسجيل تحت اسمه ومسؤوليته. 
ب - يعد تسجيلات سمعياً كل تسجيل مثبت بشكل مادي يتألف من أصوات، سواء أكانت هذه الأصوات ناتجة عن أداء فنان أم لا، لكنه لا يشمل التسجيل السمعي المصاحب للمصنف السمعي البصري. 
*مادة (18)*

يتمتع منتجو التسجيلات السمعية بالحقوق الآتية: أ - الاستنساخ المباشر أو غير المباشر لتسجيلاتهم. 
ب - التأجير التجاري للتسجيلات. 
*مادة (19)*

تستمر مدة حماية حقوق فناني الأداء ومنتجي التسجيلات السمعية خمسين سنة ميلادية ابتداء من أول السنة الميلادية التالية لتاريخ ابتداء التسجيل أو التثبيت أو الأداء حسب الأحوال. *مادة (20)*

تتمتع هيئات الإذاعة على برامجها بالحقوق الآتية: أ - تثبيت أو تسجيل برامجها واستنساخ هذه التسجيلات. 
ب - إعادة بث برامجها بالوسائل اللاسلكية ونقلها إلى الجمهور. 
*مادة (21)*

تستمر مدة حماية حقوق هيئات الإذاعة عشرين سنة ميلادية ابتداء من أول السنة الميلادية التالية للسنة التي تم فيها التسجيل أو التثبيت. *مادة (22)*

تسري أحكام المواد (6، 13، 14، 15) على حقوق فناني الأداء ومنتجي التسجيلات السمعية وهيئات الإذاعة وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع طبيعة هذه الحقوق. *مادة (23)*

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي ريال عماني أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اعتدى على حق من الحقوق الأدبية أو المالية للمؤلف أو لأصحاب الحقوق المجاورة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، ويعد اعتداء بوجه خاص قيام المعتدى بعمل أو أكثر مما يلي: أ - البيع أو الطرح للتداول بأية صورة من الصور لمصنف محمي طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 
ب - التقليد في سلطنة عمان لمصنف منشور في الخارج أو طرحه للتداول أو تصديره أو شحنه إلى الخارج مع العلم بتقليده. 
ج - إتاحة الأداء أو البث الإذاعي أو التسجيل السمعي للجمهور أو وضعه في متناوله عبر شبكة اتصالات تعمل بواسطة الحاسبات لغرض تجاري. 
د - الإزالة أو المسخ بدون وجه حق لأية حماية تقنية تنظم أو تقيد اطلاع الجمهور على المصنف أو الأداء أو البث أو التسجيل أو التوزيع أو الاستيراد بغرض التوزيع أو البث أو الإتاحة للجمهور لشيء مما تقدم، ويشترط في ذلك أن يكون مرتكب الفعل عالماً أو في إمكانه أن يعلم بالاعتداء الواقع. 
وفي حالة العود تضاعف العقوبة، وفي جميع الأحوال تقضي المحكمة بمصادرة النسخ المقلدة والأدوات المستخدمة في التقليد ويجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة أن تقضي بغلق المنشأة التي استغلها المقلدون. *الفصل العاشر أحكام ختامية* 

*مادة (24)*

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على: أ - مصنفات العمانيين والأجانب التي تنشر أو تمثل أو تعرض أعمالهم وأداءاتهم وتسجيلاتهم الصوتية لأول مرة في سلطنة عمان أو في بلد أجنبي. 
ب - الأعمال والأداءات والتسجيلات الصوتية والحقوق المتعلقة بها الموجودة وقت العمل بهذا القانون وتحسب ضمن مدة حماية هذه الأعمال الفترة التي انقضت من تاريخ الواقعة المحددة لبدء سريان مدة الحماية وحتى تاريخ تطبيق هذا القانون.

----------

